# Experience with Einstein collar?



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

(moved from a Dogtra thread)



Charles Wrenn said:


> Has anyone heard of or used the Einstein E-Collar?
> 
> Charles


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lou Castle said:


> Charles, I've got one that they sent me to test to see if I liked it. It has some interesting features and seems to be very high quality. The people involved came from Innotek and Dogtra. ...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Here is a review on You Tube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K36Ul6NTM7M&feature=related
Here is an overall review of all e-collars from Gun Dog Supply
http://www.gundogsupply.com/click-f...reviews.html?gclid=CJzh-cmL27ACFYMKKgod1XYbzw

An important point for me is the Einstein is the only other
e-collar (besides Tri-tronics) made in the USA


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Interesting.

The different settings for Dog 1 and Dog 2 on the two dog model is something that seems like it could be useful for me since I walk in the bush a lot with two very different dogs.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like a cool collar in some ways, I'd like to try one. I watched both Thomas's video and the Leerburg one and I'd like to know more about the "control of stimulation" tecnhology. See if it really does prevent the head-jerk that happens at higher levels. Here I go on an internet search for their website I guess.
Sometimes I think that the engineers get ahead of the user though. Who cares if my transmitter is water proof to 60 or 500 feet? Either way I'm not hiring a dive team to retrieve it. It's cheaper to buy a whole new collar. Likewise, 1000 vs. 5000 G's of shock. If I drop it out of a plane, I'll just consider it a write off.
Only thing I don't like about what I saw was the whole "press this button, then that button, then flip it over and press another button to activate some feature" thing. When my dog is chasing a cat/rabbit/whatever I want to have it as simple as possible. And if I've got to stop and think dog 1 vs. dog 2, is the level locked or not, how do I actvate that +35 feature, wait, which dog am I on again? OK all good, press the button Derek.... Too late.

The light is cool though, my old dog is solid black, there were a few times over the years walking him at night, that that would have been an awesome feature. Might have even prevented me tripping over him in the middle of the night, lol.
Derek


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Well that was easy: ecollar.com
If you look in the FAQ section they claim their collar "promotes compliance through muscle control of the dog's neck".
No idea if that's fundamentally different than every other collar out there, but..... I'm less excited now


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Derek

I thought there were way too many complicated "features" and do dads. I want an e-collar the will have a wide range of reliable repeatable stimulation levels both in Momentary and continuous. I don't need a pager, vibrator or tone. I don't need a locator beacon or GPS or a strobe light. I want to turn the dial 1-2-3 clicks and know I'm at level X without looking (don't need a backlighted digital display) I want to move a toggle switch up down or center and know which dog I'm stiming.
A holster or shoulder strap comes in handy. A Hawx stretch e strap is a great addition. KISS




Derek Milliken said:


> Looks like a cool collar in some ways, I'd like to try one. I watched both Thomas's video and the Leerburg one and I'd like to know more about the "control of stimulation" tecnhology. See if it really does prevent the head-jerk that happens at higher levels. Here I go on an internet search for their website I guess.
> Sometimes I think that the engineers get ahead of the user though. Who cares if my transmitter is water proof to 60 or 500 feet? Either way I'm not hiring a dive team to retrieve it. It's cheaper to buy a whole new collar. Likewise, 1000 vs. 5000 G's of shock. If I drop it out of a plane, I'll just consider it a write off.
> Only thing I don't like about what I saw was the whole "press this button, then that button, then flip it over and press another button to activate some feature" thing. When my dog is chasing a cat/rabbit/whatever I want to have it as simple as possible. And if I've got to stop and think dog 1 vs. dog 2, is the level locked or not, how do I actvate that +35 feature, wait, which dog am I on again? OK all good, press the button Derek.... Too late.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Thomas, 
KISS? But I don't even know you, lol
Yes, I know what it stands for. And agreed.


----------

